# what kind of reel and pool should i get?



## squidward tentacles (Feb 14, 2012)

im just starting to get back into fishing, ive being fishing the 3 miles bridge alot and catching 15-20 white trout a night, seen a few reds get snagged there as well, but im using a penn feirce right now with a 6.5 rod, im guessing its a light action? not sure of the terms. and im looking to get something for cobia and and just all around fishing off the end of the peir, ive seen some 750ssm penns and some ling poles, i have an old 704z penn reel and a penn slammer pole, im not sure if these are any good for this type of fishing anymore? im taking this 704z to the local b&t to see if it is still good to fish with. so ya to sum up my questions really im just wanting to know what kind of pole and reel i should get for cobia, and i want to know if the penn slammer pole i have that is 6"6" is good for fishing the pierr, or if the 704z is good for cobia and some other fish on the pier. (thanks ahead of time, *first post on pff* and thanks ahead of time guys:thumbsup


----------



## jlk0007 (Mar 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 704 is fine for anything on the pier, I have caught large cobia, kings, reds and some decent size sharks on mine with no problem. Personally i prefer a rod longer than 6'6" for the pier tho. Something in the 8' to 9' range would be better and give you much more casting distance.

Get them to check out your drag washers and lube it up well and you should be good to go on the 704z.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

squidward tentacles said:


> im just starting to get back into fishing, ive being fishing the 3 miles bridge alot and catching 15-20 white trout a night, seen a few reds get snagged there as well, but im using a penn feirce right now with a 6.5 rod, im guessing its a light action? not sure of the terms. and im looking to get something for cobia and and just all around fishing off the end of the peir, ive seen some 750ssm penns and some ling poles, i have an old 704z penn reel and a penn slammer pole, im not sure if these are any good for this type of fishing anymore? im taking this 704z to the local b&t to see if it is still good to fish with. so ya to sum up my questions really im just wanting to know what kind of pole and reel i should get for cobia, and i want to know if the penn slammer pole i have that is 6"6" is good for fishing the pierr, or if the 704z is good for cobia and some other fish on the pier. (thanks ahead of time, *first post on pff* and thanks ahead of time guys:thumbsup


Here is the golden rule: YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR!!! I am a SHIMANO guy but there are several other great manufactures! If you can "try before you buy"! The sky is the limit!!!


----------



## Texas9 (Feb 1, 2012)

Penn 704 is a great reel. If you're looking to buy something newer I'd recomend a shimano or a vs if youve got the money. Definitely invest in an 8 or 9 foot rod. You could get a used gator in 8 or 9 foot for about a hundred bucks. Also, if you're going to use the 704, most people like to put manual pick ups on them. Grease it up, replace the drags, and you should be good to go. In my opinion you are in need of a new rod much more than a new reel.


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

if you like baitcasters and wanna get a quality rod and reel then i would go with a penn pursuit baitcaster ( http://www.pennfishingstore.com/penn-pursuit-baitcast-reel.html) and a abu garcia vendetta 7 foot rod (http://www.abugarcia.com/products/rods/vendetta) thts wht i use on the piers ... ppl give me crap on that i need a massive reel on the pier but i have pulled in plenty 40 to 55 inch bull reds on the piers with this combo get some 25 lb braid and back it with mono itll be good to go


----------



## Texas9 (Feb 1, 2012)

SpeckWrecker said:


> if you like baitcasters and wanna get a quality rod and reel then i would go with a penn pursuit baitcaster ( http://www.pennfishingstore.com/penn-pursuit-baitcast-reel.html) and a abu garcia vendetta 7 foot rod (http://www.abugarcia.com/products/rods/vendetta) thts wht i use on the piers ... ppl give me crap on that i need a massive reel on the pier but i have pulled in plenty 40 to 55 inch bull reds on the piers with this combo get some 25 lb braid and back it with mono itll be good to go


Bull reds, maybe. But kings, cobia, and tarpon there's no way. If he's just after bull reds he could Probably get away with something smaller, but if he's after kings/cobia/tarpon he needs a reel to hold about 300 yards of 20 lb mono and an 8 or 9 foot rod.


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

well ya ur right on tht but all i ever fish for is flounder sheepies trout reds spanish occasional pomps and largemouth but yea u gonna need somethin bigger for those fish if ur land locked for sure i have caught kings with this rod and reel on the yak but the fish also pulls the yak around so takes off some tension and have hooked up on a few tarpon but they ran me around the bridge pile ons and cut me off


----------



## squidward tentacles (Feb 14, 2012)

thanks guys, im think about buying a penn 706 and a 8or9 foot used rod, for 250, what should i be looking for in the quality of a cobia rod? i really want to get the 706, but im not so sure about the rob it looks to be in good condition but im still very new, they said my 704 penn is good to go, but ive always thought the 706 was,is cool, and i kinda need to get another good reel anyways because alot of the time my buddies dont have poles. but ya what should i look for in rod quality? it is a used cobia rod about 8 or 9 foot, nd once agian the combo is 250, i just wanna know if the rod is worth it.


----------



## Texas9 (Feb 1, 2012)

squidward tentacles said:


> thanks guys, im think about buying a penn 706 and a 8or9 foot used rod, for 250, what should i be looking for in the quality of a cobia rod? i really want to get the 706, but im not so sure about the rob it looks to be in good condition but im still very new, they said my 704 penn is good to go, but ive always thought the 706 was,is cool, and i kinda need to get another good reel anyways because alot of the time my buddies dont have poles. but ya what should i look for in rod quality? it is a used cobia rod about 8 or 9 foot, nd once agian the combo is 250, i just wanna know if the rod is worth it.


That's a pretty good deal depending on the condition of the reel. A perfect condition 706 goes for about 200. On the rod if it's a custom rod it's most likely a decent rod because not many people build custom rods on a pos blank. For general pier fishing you want the rod rating to be about 1-4. The 706 is a great pier reel, but make sure you know how to use a manual.


----------



## Texas9 (Feb 1, 2012)

Just make sure there are no cracks in the rod or finish and that the guides aren't broken. Like I said it's most likely a decent rod because people don't normally build custom rods on walmart blanks.


----------

